# LPG 26na tweeter



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

I have these tweeters running off the front channels of my PG titanium 500.4, which gives them 40 watts of available power @ 8 ohms. Head unit right now is a alpine 9831. There located in the sail panels of my 01 Acura mdx. 










Right now I have them crossed @ i'm guessing roughly 3.5k, but not sure since i'm using the amp's crossover & can't really tell accurately as apposed to digitally on a head unit or crossover device. The amp is fixed for 24 db slopes. They are mated to g18rnx's which are located to the middle of the door. 

These tweeters are very detailed. One thing I noticed is they don't add extra detail as some other metal tweeters i've heard. They stay true to the signal. I can't detect any coloration. This is maybe why they don't sound like metal tweeters to me. They have a good amount of air & sparkle. I do like more air in my tweeters, but can't complaint with this size tweeter. 

This tweeters do not like to be crossed low. No way they can play lower then 3k without sounding too harsh. They will also require some fine tuning. Once I found the sweet spot for them, they sounded real good. You have to stick with cd's with these tweeters. They don't play low ripped mp3's or radio too well. They do okay with high ripped mp3's & radio stations with A high quality signal.

I like to listen to alot of raggaeton & some hip hop. They shine with this kind of music. Top end is so good your teeth will feel like the're going to shatter, but at the same time pleasing to your ears. For rock or alternative music, top end needs to be tamed a little, which can be done with a good eq. 

overall, I like these tweeters. They are small can be easily installed with optional flush or angled mounting cups. They have the sparkle that alot of other tweeters which they had. They sell for $37 each + cups are I think $10 for both. Can be found at www.madisound.com & other places.

Cons are they sound cold with poor signals, Can't really go any lower then 3k. Can't really think of any other flaws.


----------

